# Trouble Accessing Westell Wirespeed Modem IP



## craptacular (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi

I'm using Verizon Online DSL and am using the software that it came with to go online.

But I would like to use a router to share my connection with my roommate through the use of a linksys wireless router.

So far, I've tried to access the Westell Modem to make configurations through my browser with the use of the modem's IP 192.168.1.1 but it won't let me connect to the menu that I need.

The result is that it redirects me the "Cannot find server" page.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## craptacular (Jul 6, 2007)

DSL Modem Model: Westell Wirespeed 2100 (B90-210015-04)
Internet Service Provider: Verizon Online DSL
I'm in New York State, USA
I want to use a linksys b-router with it.
My system has an Asus type motherboard.
OS: Windows Pro XP SP2


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I forgot to ask for this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That modem/router appears to use the same base address as the Linksys router. You'll have to either configure it in bridge mode or change the base address of the Linksys to get them talking.

If browsing to 192.168.1.1 doesn't access the setup pages, I'll wait for the IPCONFIG results.


----------



## craptacular (Jul 6, 2007)

Ya, I understand that I need to set the modem to bridge mode.

The problem is, I can't open the setup page for my Westell Modem. Weird.

What's weirder is, I can go online with the modem, but ONLY when I'm using the Verizon Online DSL Connection Manager.

About the IP information, I'd rather not post that information here. I don't like the idea that people will have access to my IP address.

Is there any other way to handle this?


----------



## craptacular (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok, i have a Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller integrated on my P5 LD2 Asus motherboard.

It seems now that it won't even let me connect using the Connection Manager anymore.
When I try reinstalling the connection manager software for Verizon, it says it doesn't detect a network connection or networking card.

I've uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers for my card and it still won't let me connect. So now I'm all out of ideas.

Now I've come to the conclusion that it wasn't my modem's fault, it was the networking card. 

Do you have any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try an add-in PCI NIC, that will eliminate the MB NIC. FWIW, one of the two NIC channels on my Asus MB with that NIC have already died.


----------



## craptacular (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks for the info.


----------

